# XIAMEN RI-ZHENG  Have you used their kits



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

I realise that this company has been discussed before but I would like to know how those who bought kits from them got on with the kits. What was the quality like and how have they stood up against the other kits that are available to you. I would also be interested in how the shipping costs and tax affected their final price in UK.

THey now do paypal and appear to have a fair selection of kits.including bottle stoppers.

Anyone wants an updated price list let me know and I will email it to you


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 6, 2007)

After spending 30 seconds giving great thought to your post.
The only thing that comes to mind is---Do you see them here or are you just trying to drum up sales for them????


----------



## johncrane (Nov 6, 2007)

l did make an order with them but the $96 dollars for shipping killed it.[:0][][V]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />After spending 30 seconds giving great thought to your post.
> The only thing that comes to mind is---Do you see them here or are you just trying to drum up sales for them????



A bit of an aggressive answer to a simple question there garry

Considering that I am UK based and have no connection with the company I am not trying to drum up business for them. I read the other posts on the subject and the comments were mainly about the payment type and shipping costs. No comments on how the kits actually turned out.

Several members stated that they 'had' bought from them so I was wondering how the kits turned out when they got them

I am paying $16 for 5 slimlines in this country they are offering slimlines at $4 for 5 I felt they were worth a look.

The other posts refered indicated that only a wire transfer was available. This has been updated to include paypal and their price list is not available on the website. That is why I offered that information,

now back to the point

how did you find the kits


----------



## PenPal (Nov 6, 2007)

Crazy Bear,
Ordered Monday delivered to my door next Monday The kits are fine the brass needs a slight easing with a taper reamer,some of the coatings are incomplete inside the clips,great choice of lovely people to deal with,my contact Josie by phone,etc.The need to ease the fit cause the coatings build on the fit area.Aussie dollar at 92 cents USA,the deal in USA Dollars,freight,exchange favourable,do the maths.
Peter


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

only two relevant answers so far.Are there no others out there who have used these products. Reading previous threads on the subject i thought ore people had bought from the company


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 6, 2007)

No relevance here, Bear.  I use so few kits compared to many here that it simply wasn't worth looking into for me.  I can certainly understand why you might desire to do so given the prices and options in the UK.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 6, 2007)

I have received samples from them and they are basically PSI cloned kits. Very good value relative to cost and they have held up fine as low end kits go. Fit and finish are acceptable. I 'shared' some of the samples with two IAP members here and the reply was favourable from the first member. The second member has not provided an input one way or another.

I give this supplier a passing grade but where I was disappointed was with the exhorbitant shipping costs from China to Canada. My bill with DHL courier was close to $120 for a packet that weighed approximately 2 lbs.

-Peter-[]


----------



## alparent (Nov 6, 2007)

Just looked at their site. Since they manufacture their own kits, I suspect that many of the kits we buy from other suppliers might even come from them! (They just crank the price up a bit so we don't feel like we are buying cheap stuff) The only thing I noticed is that they don't have Titanium or Platinum plating (or maybe I just missed that?) If shipping is a killer you could always do a group buy for turners in your region or you could become the first serious supplier in the UK ....... imagine that!

I know this doesn't help you much, since I didn't actually buy from them.[:I]

Is it that big of a pain for you guys in the UK to buy stuff from the US suppliers?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 6, 2007)

Another member here sent me a Cigar kit to try. The bushings were not compatible with those from another supplier. The transmission was extra sticky, I should have cleaned but didn't. As a result my fit isn't acceptable and the tranny doesn't work properly. But, with their bushings and experience with their kits, they might be OK for the money. I can't really speak to the quality of the plating, mine is a Rhodium and I use it daily as a desk pen. So far, so good.
BTW, Gary, I thought your response was unnecessarily harsh also.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 6, 2007)

No really help, but I wish they offered kit versions of some of their "wood pen series"

Some nice designs.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />
> 
> Is it that big of a pain for you guys in the UK to buy stuff from the US suppliers?



I believe it was Mark Ligget from Scotland who stated on another thread that the company made higher end pens but they were not allowed to sell them to him. I wonder if this was because they make them exclusivly for CSUSA or some other company. <b>If </b>this was the case then this company are supplying the kits that you buy from woodcraft, CSUSA or wherever at inflated prices. So why pay the middleman his cut.

I am only trying to find out if the kits are worth the hastle of buying direct at their prices


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm just wondering if you would get into customs and duty troubles if you buy a lot of kits from them - enough to get 'on the radar' by customs...something to think about when contemplating a group buy. Especially for us Canucks, whose customs service is entirely devoted to finding taxable income for Canada...

Is there any reason why you can't buy from WoodnWhimsies or Woodturningz?  I know woodnwhimsies price is about a buck-fifty for a slimline, and they do ship internationally, as I've received a few packages here in Canada.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

In our neck of the woods customs and duty don't come into it until the value hits $72 

I don't know what happens when you trigger that value

As I said I am only looking at the possibilities here and just wanted to find out how the kits actually turned out by guys who used them


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Peter

Did they state that they were only a wholesaler or was that your partners impression because they only saw an office. 

It still comes down to the question of the quality of the kits.

Wholesaler or manufacturer they can stilll supply me with kits at quarter the cost that I can source them in this country.

so still loking for others that have used these kits to give their viewpoint


----------



## Ligget (Nov 6, 2007)

Hugh if you want PSI kits why not buy from PSI sellers in the UK?

There are quite a few, the best one I use is The Pen Kit Company, they will be in the links section of the forum here.

For what it`s worth I do not mind buying penturning stuff from America, if that is where the quality is thats where you buy from.

I paid duty on a $60 order before so your figure may be wrong.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> <br />Hi Peter
> 
> Did they state that they were only a wholesaler or was that your partners impression because they only saw an office.



They seem to give the impression that they are a manufacturer when in fact they're not. Bottom line as I previously stated, they're a good value for anyone's currency as 'loonie' as it sounds[)]

-Peter-[]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for that Peter

I think the only way I will really find out is make a small order for assorted kits and try them myself[][]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2007)

They say on their website that they can provide samples...why don't you get the samples, and post pictures and anecdotal observations of what you discover? 

Andrew


----------



## arioux (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,

Woodnwimshies kit are numbered RZ ... like the Rizheng kit.  Why don't you order from them.  

At $1.59 a kit, you will save on postage.

Alfred


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> <br />They say on their website that they can provide samples...why don't you get the samples, and post pictures and anecdotal observations of what you discover?



They will gladly provide 'samples' but be aware of the high shipping costs from the courier company that you must provide them to ship. Caveat emptor.

-Peter-[]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2007)

I have used WoodNWhimsies - about 150 kits, so far.

They are ok.  Some of the transmissions ain't great.  The copper clips can break kind of easily, but they CERTAINLY have lived up to MY EXPECTATIONS!!  They send you a few extra "spare parts kits" with my order (now that is 50 or more pens, so this MAY not apply to you).  They also offer the cross transmissions in a 10 pack, so when I get a "dog", I simply put in a different one.  Platings seem as good as any I have used - but I have not had problems with ANY platings - even my very early 24kt PSI kits have never "come back to bite me".

Recently, I have ordered and started making their Cigar pens, as well.  So, in short, they are good enough for ME - your mileage may depend on YOU!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 6, 2007)

Once again, there seems to be an assumption that all of our suppliers are getting their kits from China.  I don't know about Berea or PSI, but the high end kits from CSUSA(Gents. Statesman, Juniors, Havanas too) come in a bag that is clearly marked "Dayacom Taiwan."  As much as the Chinese like to think of Taiwan as part of China, there is a difference.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2007)

Gerry,

You are correct, but I believe ONE of the new high end nibs was stamped "Dayacom" and "Germany"  (I could be wrong, but fairly certain I saw this.)  Do you know of a Dayacom plant in Germany??  I sure don't.

Moral: Don't believe EVERYTHING you read.

Not that it matters WHERE it's made, I'm more concerned with HOW it's made.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2007)

That again deals with the requirement to place the origins of all products on the packaging for duty requirement...

Parts from Germany, assembled in Taiwan...

Andrew


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Once again, there seems to be an assumption that all of our suppliers are getting their kits from China.  I don't know about Berea or PSI, but the high end kits from CSUSA(Gents. Statesman, Juniors, Havanas too) come in a bag that is clearly marked "Dayacom Taiwan."  As much as the Chinese like to think of Taiwan as part of China, there is a difference.


Berea has their own production in Taiwan.


----------



## g.alemy0218 (Nov 6, 2007)

Crazy Bear

I have ordered from them in the past and will do again in the near future. Yes they are just like the PSI kits, I have had no trouble with the bushings fitting. My last order was for 40 pen kits 4 different styles, pen mill kit, 10 bottle stoppers and 15 acrylic blanks, my total was around 195.00 shipped to my door, I ordered them on Thursday night and they were delivered to me on Tuesday.

Yes the shipping is a little high, but for the amount and if you do the math you are still coming out way ahead


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by penmaker_
> I have ordered from them in the past and will do again in the near future. Yes they are just like the PSI kits, I have had no trouble with the bushings fitting. My last order was for 40 pen kits 4 different styles, pen mill kit, 10 bottle stoppers and 15 acrylic blanks, my total was around 195.00 shipped to my door, I ordered them on Thursday night and they were delivered to me on Tuesday.
> 
> Yes the shipping is a little high, but for the amount and if you do the math you are still coming out way ahead




Just sos I can do the math, what style pen kits were they, price and Qty break down?  What was the bottle stopper style?  What was the size/color of the blanks?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to say that woodnwhimsies has been great to me, theur prices aren't much different than goins direct to Rizheng, and the shipping is alot less, they dont offer all the pretty color platings just the usual stuff,although they do say it's Ti. I believe it's just gun metal, but the plating seems to hold up so far (about 3 months) done about 40 of their kits which are Rizheng, done euros,cigars and slimlines, this time I have over a hundered pieces ordered including some Acrylic blanks.
 Still a problem with cost for UK or Canada I'll bet, but can't be as bad as DHL.
and under normal conditions they ship quickly even small 20.00 - 30.00 orders. 
I hate to whip a dead horse but the only complaint with the stuff is the cross refills suck, So I'm ordering refills from Berea I just wish they weren't out of blue. 
Ken Ferrell


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've gotten orders of about 60 or 70 dollars shipped up here from WoodnWhimsies for 9 bucks, and they arrived within two weeks...not bad at all!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 7, 2007)

I`ve also used Wood`n`Wimsies, quick delivery too![]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got an order from Wood'n'Whimsies. Just under 2 weeks delivery. That's average when customs grabs them.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 7, 2007)

Hugh asked:


> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> ... I would like to know how those who bought kits from them got on with the kits. What was the quality like and how have they stood up against the other kits that are available to you....



I can't address UK Vat but I can address these parts of your questions.

I'm the IAP member who sent Frank (Rifleman1776) the Cigar kit.
That kit was picked at random from my shipment and it's the only cigar kit problem I've heard of. I've made around 20 of the cigar kits so far and had 0 (Zero) problems except for a refill that leaked and rendered the kit useless.
The center band decorative ring is a tad snug but not so bad to be a real issue. WoodenPenPro's Cigar kit rings were as tight if not tighter. I drilled a 3/8" hole in a piece of maple scrap and I use that to press the ring on the CB. No big deal.

With all the issues folks have with inexpensive platings not lasting, I've stuck with chrome platings on most of what I ordered. I ordered slims, cigar kits and some acrylics from Rizheng.

Their service has been excellent.
Door-to-door delivery from when I sent payment til the product arrived was four days.
Buying "samples" from Rizheng is NOT an economically reasonable option for a new customer -- the freight is a killer for just a few items.

I ordered enough kits so that when freight was included my savings was 38% compared to
what I could buy them for at the best prices available in the US. Rizheng included some free samples of kits I didn't order in the shipment and 1 of each pen kit I ordered to cover potential defects. And, they stated I should keep an accurate record of defects and they'll replace them in my next order. Given the cost to ship parts, that's very reasonable.

Most of the kits I ordered were chrome; I got some gunmetal and also black enamel.
I've had a problem with the black enamel slimlines; the enamel was too heavy causing assembly issues. We'll deal with it on my next order.

I've asked about rhodium, platinum, and titanium and they aren't offering those yet.
Also at this time, Rizheng does not offer kits to match the upper end CSUSA or Berea kits.

None of the above is a knock against any of our other vendors. Wood'N'Whimsies has been mentioned many times in this thread. They're great to deal with; their service and pricing is excellent. Having said that, if your order is large enough -- even with the relatively high cost of shipping -- the savings by ordering from Rizheng can be substantial. From what I can tell, it's the same kits and the same acrylics as other vendors reselling Mainland-Chinese made kits.

You have to weight your opportunity costs: Do you require service on one or two pieces at a time? Can you afford to invest in a fairly large inventory? Do you want to track your defects over time? Is the savings worth it to you? Will the additional profit be worth your investment? Other things that may affect your personal decision....?

Good luck with your decision-taking. [][]


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 7, 2007)

I ordered 100 acrylic blanks from them, and received a sample kit of the pen kits they provide.  They also threw in a sample pack of the acrylics that I did not buy, just so I could see them.  They were excellent to deal with (via email), they delivered EXACTLY what was promised, the shipping was prompt, and overall hassle free.  The kits were as Ed and Gary have described.  I have had one of the slimlines now for about 6 months in heavy use, and no problems with the platings.  I also had a center band in the Cigar that was a little snug, but nothing like some of the other kits I have purchased.  The brass came a little flared at the end, so I am not sure how they are cutting them, but it needed a little tweaking in one or two kits.  The brass was a little discolored as well, but the plating on the kits were all fine.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your input guys. I will contact them to see what their shipping to UK is like and take it fom there.


----------



## nvillerod (Nov 7, 2007)

Rojo22

How were the acrylics?  Did they compare favorably to those we purchase from regular suppliers?
Thanks


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got an email - retail pricing for small orders is:
slimline kits are .83, 
chrome letter opener - 1.47
Cigar pen - 1.87
Barrel Trimmer Set - 6.87
Acrylic blank - .88
bottle stopper - .96


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> <br />Thanks for all your input guys. I will contact them to see what their shipping to UK is like and take it fom there.



Hugh

Check your email/spam folder to see if my message to you went there.  Thanks.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 8, 2007)

Checked My Emails Charles, Cant find anything from you.

Unless I am having a doh!!! moment I cant find my Spam filter in hotmail


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sent an email to find out rough shipping costs;  this is what they sent me: 

Dear Andrew,

The freight by express is US$21 for first 0.5kgs,and US$6.7 for following each 0.5kgs.If 40sets slimline pen kits,the gross weight of the kits including the packing is about 1kgs.The freight will be US$27.7.The more goods,the average freight will be cheaper.

Best regards,

Dorothy


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> <br />Checked My Emails Charles, Cant find anything from you.
> 
> Unless I am having a doh!!! moment I cant find my Spam filter in hotmail



Your spam filter is under the options menu if I remember correctly.  I recent the message re the price list.  Hope it makes it this time.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 9, 2007)

Hugh,

I replied this time from my Hotmail account.  Let me know if you get it.


----------



## windspinshop (Nov 17, 2007)

As a future pen kit supplier, I have researched and am currently in negotiations with manufacturers in China and Taiwan. Alparent is correct. XIAMEN RI-ZHENG is a supplier to PennState,  CSUSA, and others. Berea is supplied by a company in Taiwan. Berea has a few distributors like Arizona, and I heard they also supply Rockler and Woodcraft. If you look at the original Rcokler scan label, you will see "Made in Taiwan. If one had the resources they could send one of the most popular kits to Taiwan or China, alter it a little and put their brand on it.  The worst that can happen is that the big distributors will lower their prices to compete with mine. That will be a better good for all. I think marking up a $.64 slimline basic to $3.99 is a bit much.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 17, 2007)

I just saw this post. My belief is that everyone who is using the very low end (price)slimline or cigar kits is using their stuff - no matter who is selling them. Not so sure if the low priced Berea kits are from them - I think Berea makes their own kits in Taiwan.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2007)

I just turned an acrylic blank of Ri-zheng  acrylic that I got from woodnwhimsies and I thought it would be a bit harder more like the acrylic I get occasionally at work, turned a beautiful pen
Iâ€™ve been using their kits since I started turning pens about 3 or 4 months ago, so far I have only had one problem with any of their kits, and it was with the first pen I turned, but it wasnâ€™t mechanical nor plating related, every thing has always fit well but MY pen the refill went dry after about 3 months use and living in the middle of WBFE no place to buy a refill, The god of super merchandizing WAL-MART doesnâ€™t carry cross refills, when woodnwhimsies gets back open Iâ€™m ordering a bunch.
 The pricing going direct sounds good but since the money is going to china any way if I can shed a little bit here Iâ€™d rather, I just had a package get Misplaced by the Post Office, from woodnwhimsies.
 They mailed it on the 8th before they shut down for the move, I just got it  last Thursday  it looked like it had been dragged BEHIND THE TRUCK FROM Jacksonville to my house, and they took time to help me get the package in the middle of their move
Since I usually only order a hundred or so bucks at a time Iâ€™ll stick with woodnwhimsies they package their shipments like they know what the post office can screw up..
Ken ferrell


----------



## Stacker (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />I just saw this post. My belief is that everyone who is using the very low end (price)slimline or cigar kits is using their stuff - no matter who is selling them. Not so sure if the low priced Berea kits are from them - I think Berea makes their own kits in Taiwan.


It's the other way around,Taiwan makes them exclusively for Berea.


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I have registered as they already have my details from earlier contact

I have a previous price list from earlier this month so I will be able to tell you if there are any changes.

from earlier enquiries I felt that their shipping was expensive.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 17, 2007)

I occasionally make purchases from China and find that in 10 kg lots the shipping runs about $15 US per kg (For us Yanks, that means if I buy 22 pounds of stuff it costs me about $7 a pound or less than 50 cents an ounce).  For some products, that's expensive, for other products it's cheap.  It's all in what you are importing.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 17, 2007)

This response is not directed to any single individual. This topic comes up a lot for this vendor. I'm merely a satisfied customer -- no other relationship. I have lots of past experience as a shipper and some as an importer.

The shipping costs are what they are AND are actually less per weight from Rizheng using their negotiated discounts than what most folks will obtain trying to arrange shipping themselves.
Everything is a trade-off; you have to buy enough kits to bump the freight per kit down enough to make it worthwhile OR you're better off buying local.
Compare it to buying retail vs. mail-order: If you go to Woodcraft, you can buy a Cigar for $6.99 plus tax. IF your Woodcraft is local, would you mail-order a single kit from any of our regular vendors and pay the freight to save a $1 on the same kit? Do the math. That's all it is.
The local vendors who carry and resell these kits -- and ther are plenty -- make up for the freight by buying in larger volumes to distribute over a good number of kits and marking up their landed cost.
Having said that, my order was roughly $425. including freight and IF you only look at the freight it was crazy. However, the exact same product ordered locally at the best prices I could find would've cost me over $600.
The freight is only high if you won't or can't buy a large enough volume of products.
Cheers.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stacker_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Berea has or had their own production in Taiwan (so I was told many years back by the owner). On old pen kit instruction they even had the address listed.


----------

